# goodbye mr. walmart betta



## celine18

i know i never met you, but i greatly grieve for your loss. it was not your time, some cruel person took your life unfairly. i hope you enjoy that properly filtered 100 gallon tank in the sky.

yes, so today i went in walmart to buy candy for school and the candy was right beside the pet area, so i had to go over and look at the bettas. what do i see but a dead betta, floating in a cup of orange liquid. some horrible person, apparently, thought it would be funny to pour soda into this poor little bettas cup. (there was another dead betta, with a slight orange tint to his water too, but not to the level of this poor boy) 

there were also 4 other dead, non-tampered-with-looking other bettas. and all the live ones could only barely be called live. so technically, this is a memorial for all the poor bettas who've been killed by the death trap called my local walmart. may they all enjoy their very own 100 gallon, properly filtered and aboundantly fed, tanks in the sky.


----------



## MrVampire181

Hydrogen and stupidity are the most common things in the universe...half the stupidity is in Walmart.


----------



## Feral

Here's to all the lovely little creatures born and raised only to live short, miserable lives in plastic cups so that a heartless corporation can make a buck off the survivors.


----------



## Moldau

How awful! It's hard to believe how little some people think life is worth. Like it's something to throw away for their amusement. 

On the other hand, it's thoughtful of you to put a tribute to the betta on here, even though you never met him. I think this world would be a much better place if people in general were more like the betta lovers on here.


----------



## Waterbottle2

People who do these kinds of things dont seem human to me. I pray for people like this they surely need it.

What they have done is TRUELY disgusting


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I really dont understand people. Who would ever think it was okay to poor soda into a Betta cup? Even when I was younger I knew that was wrong. I mean, a worm is on the sidewalk when it rains and I move it over into the grass so it doesnt get hurt.. I just dont understand people at all.

Poor Betta.. may they all RIP.


----------



## sunnymui

That's awful. I can't believe someone would do that to a live creature


----------



## celine18

they even left the soda cup sitting right beside his cup.

this has really made me lose faith in the people who live around here...


----------



## Feral

celine18 said:


> they even left the soda cup sitting right beside his cup.
> 
> this has really made me lose faith in the people who live around here...


I would hope that you wouldn't judge _all _the people in your area based on this one cruel and senseless act- human beings are capable of great acts of kindness as well as cruelty but unfortunately it's the latter that we most notice ourselves and have drummed into us by the media- the noble deeds are too often unseen and unnoticed. I personally have been the recipient of many great acts of kindness in my long life, often by total strangers who had no reason to care if I lived or died and yet were moved by compassion to go out of their way to lend a helping hand. 

Never lose faith in your fellow man


----------



## celine18

well that walmarts in a fairly bad part of town, the projects are right by it, and there's not a bunch of good people around there. 

also, we've had a bunch of animal cruelty goin on around here lately, i'm sure yall heard about the animal testing center that peta recently shut down. thats just one of many bad animal-related things thats happened around here, and i'm just so fed up with all these people who treat animals like crap.


----------



## Feral

celine18 said:


> well that walmarts in a fairly bad part of town, the projects are right by it, and there's not a bunch of good people around there.
> 
> also, we've had a bunch of animal cruelty goin on around here lately, i'm sure yall heard about the animal testing center that peta recently shut down. thats just one of many bad animal-related things thats happened around here, and i'm just so fed up with all these people who treat animals like crap.


I don't blame you a bit, it makes me angry as well. Just don't let things like this make you bitter about humanity is all- in the long run, you'll pay more dearly for it than those whose acts made you that way and bitter people never made a better world for those yet to come.


----------



## miyko

well to make your life a little bit happier today.... my local walmart has shut down its petcenter!!! no more poor betta's that dont get looked after in this town!!!! the only other person who carries betta's in this town is a betta lover himself and although he is forced to keep most in cups he does do water changes in them every day... he loves them and tries his best to find them all bigger homes then the cup befor they are even adopted :-D


----------



## Feral

miyko said:


> well to make your life a little bit happier today.... my local walmart has shut down its petcenter!!! no more poor betta's that dont get looked after in this town!!!! the only other person who carries betta's in this town is a betta lover himself and although he is forced to keep most in cups he does do water changes in them every day... he loves them and tries his best to find them all bigger homes then the cup befor they are even adopted :-D


I'm glad to hear that Miyko- if Wallyworld can't at least safeguard them from it's slimier shoppers and change their water I'd just as soon they didn't carry them... Breaks my heart every time I see them on that shelf and I just want to rescue them all. And *that *would only make matters worse because then their stocking computer would probably decide that this store was a hot spot for selling Bettas and place a double order...

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

miyko said:


> well to make your life a little bit happier today.... my local walmart has shut down its petcenter!!! no more poor betta's that dont get looked after in this town!!!! the only other person who carries betta's in this town is a betta lover himself and although he is forced to keep most in cups he does do water changes in them every day... he loves them and tries his best to find them all bigger homes then the cup befor they are even adopted :-D


 
Yayyy! I wish mine would do that. Did they tell you why?


----------



## Fawnleaf

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I really dont understand people. Who would ever think it was okay to poor soda into a Betta cup? Even when I was younger I knew that was wrong. I mean, a worm is on the sidewalk when it rains and I move it over into the grass so it doesnt get hurt.. I just dont understand people at all.
> 
> Poor Betta.. may they all RIP.


SO DO I!! My dad doesn't get me at all... I just gotta move the worms out of the way! They always get stepped on and I always get sad. Once I saved a half-crushed worm from my dog and put it in Tupperware with dirt and a plant from outside. He recovered and I was so happy. I released him two weeks later. My parents thought I was nuts.


----------



## MizzVamp115

That is so sad. I can't believe someone would actually pour soda in the fishes bowl. >.<


----------



## celine18

miyko said:


> well to make your life a little bit happier today.... my local walmart has shut down its petcenter!!! no more poor betta's that dont get looked after in this town!!!! the only other person who carries betta's in this town is a betta lover himself and although he is forced to keep most in cups he does do water changes in them every day... he loves them and tries his best to find them all bigger homes then the cup befor they are even adopted :-D


wow thats awesome!!! do you know why they shut it down??? i'd love to try shutting my walmarts betta killing operations down.


----------



## Dead Sunlight

my walmart pet center closed down for an act that some impatient person did too. YAY! (i was actually there)

someone actually bagged the fish herself cause the person wasnt there.


----------



## celine18

Dead Sunlight said:


> someone actually bagged the fish herself cause the person wasnt there.


were your bettas not in cups????

also, a good sign, my larger walmart (not the same bad one) that has always had sad looking bettas, but not quite as horrible as the other one, seems to be shutting down its betta selling!!!! there were only 5 or 6 there today, and they were on the end, near the super cheap tanks, probably the clearance section, so i'll have to keep a watch and see if any new guys show up....hopefully not.......


----------



## miyko

umm the wallmart in my town is getting a grosery section and well its just "un sanitary" so they just stoped placing orders for ALL fish and sold what they could gave the rest to rick's...


----------



## Fawnleaf

YAY!!!!! My walmart never sold bettas, but I'm SOO happy to hear about yours!! Casanova came in a bowl and I can't imagine what would have happened if someone bought him and put him in another bowl for the rest of his life. He loves swimming around his 3 gallons so much that I'm getting a 10 gallon divided tank for him!!  He'll love that!


----------

